# My rabbit has neck fat?



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

My Mini Lop is about a year old, and she has neck fat. When shewould run, she would sometimes stop and start to nibble on it, like it's in her way(LOL). Is neck fat bad? Any advice/information will help. 

Thanks!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 18, 2011)

It's called a dew lap. The girls get them and they are normal. Some bunnies have more than others. I think if the rabbit is spayed it tends to be smaller, but not always.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree and am sure that she is fine. Probably as she grows older and has developed a dewlap she is still getting used to it. I hear that Katie's rabbit Fraggles occassionally carries her's around in her mouth. Maybe some rabbits are more sensitive.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats good to hear. 
My other rabbit who passed, also had that, but it didn't concern me at the time because it didn't bother her at all. 
Do all female rabbits have them?


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 18, 2011)

my rabbit Willow has one and it looks like a life preserver around her neck lol, its BIG


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes they all females have them. So bigger than others. And that is were they also pull the hair out for nests.


----------



## mochi_ball (Jul 19, 2011)

My female bunny Mochi always overgrooms it for some reason so there's a bald spot on her dewlap! so cute.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep its true. Fraggles carries her dew lap. Its actually rather cute.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Jul 22, 2011)

Well i guess i just found out one of my Standard rex's is a boy not a girl, lmao. Unreal.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Jul 22, 2011)

Well i guess i just found out one of my Standard rex's is a boy not a girl, lmao. Unreal.


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep! Just her dewlap. Thing of it like rabbit boobies. Tis true that sometimes when the females are fixed they can be much smaller. It's perfectly normal! 

Now, time to find her a bra! :bunnydance:


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 22, 2011)

silly question.......

could you put a bunny on a diet resulting in loss of weight or fat in dewlap?


----------



## CB Millicent (Jul 25, 2011)

My bun had a giant dewlap until she got spayed. Now it's barely noticeable, even though she weighs slightly bit more than she did prior to spaying. 

I'm not sure weight loss would help the dewlap. It's probably hormonal, just like boobies (although they can have fatty tissue, too).


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 25, 2011)

*TheJadeRabbit wrote: *


> Yes they all females have them. So bigger than others. And that is were they also pull the hair out for nests.



This is actually not true. There are rabbit breeds who can be Disqualified from a show if they have a dewlap. Tans, Britannia Petites, Polish, Himalayans and even Netherland Dwarfs are some of these breeds. 

As far as ways to get rid of it part of it is determined by breed or genetics. And with mixes sometimes its avoidable with proper exercise and feeding.


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 25, 2011)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> Yep its true. Fraggles carries her dew lap. Its actually rather cute.




still waiting for pictures of that!!


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 26, 2011)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> I_heart_Fraggles wrote:
> 
> 
> > Yep its true. Fraggles carries her dew lap. Its actually rather cute.
> ...


:yeahthat:


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Jul 26, 2011)

woahlookitsme wrote:


> *TheJadeRabbit wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yes they all females have them. So bigger than others. And that is were they also pull the hair out for nests.
> ...



Really? Hmmmm I learned something today.


----------



## MsBunBun (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL my male bunny has this too!


----------



## MILU (Jul 26, 2011)

It's really cute!


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 27, 2011)

*MsBunBun wrote: *


> LOL my male bunny has this too!


 Bunny moobies! XD


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a typical dewlap, nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## mmfh (Jul 29, 2011)

Rofl I guess in male buns a big dewlap could be called buckboobies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

We call the boy ones "dudelaps"! Phoebe Mae had one before she got spayed, now it's very tiny but still there. A shame really because it was really cute


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 29, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> We call the boy ones "dudelaps"! Phoebe Mae had one before she got spayed, now it's very tiny but still there. A shame really because it was really cute


 Dudelaps....I like it!


----------

